# Fuel water separator for Yamaha F40-Recommendations please...



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Not to sound like a salesman but the yamaha is a 10 micron filter, the racor is like 40 micron and the moeller just sucks, but anythings better than nothing


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I have been using these for several years. They are now available in 10 micron.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&q=racor+10+micron+fuel+water+separator&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1024&bih=612&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=16980237158893370978&sa=X&ei=tI5vT4yBEKfo0QG_wtm0Bg&ved=0CHAQ8wIwAQ

Not cheap, but I am still using one that I had on an 89 Dusky.

Frank_S


----------

